# Hot Water Heater ?



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

We are new to camping with anything other than a tent, so please bear with me! We bought a 2002 Terry Trailer that is in perfect condition, we are making tons of new memorieis and we love it, but I am wondering about the W.H. thermostat. It has a Atwood heater with electronic ignition, but how long should the heater actually run?? I start it up and after about 15min. the heater is still burning and the water is very hot. How long should it actually run for and should I just keep it running to see if it will shut itself off, it just seems like a long time? I figure I will only turn it on a bit before we use it, is that what you all do, or do you keep the heater on the whole time? Thanks so much for your time and input.
Nate


----------



## hoosiershooter (Feb 21, 2010)

It takes about 30 minutes to heat up the normal 6 gallon tank and the water is HOT! I have the warm setting on the new water heater I put in my Jayco and it is still HOT! I turn mine on about 30 minutes before I need hot water and turn it off when I leave for the weekend.


----------



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you very much for your input, glad it just takes longer than I thought-cheaper that way!! Tomorrow I will start it up and wait and see, thanks for the time-line. 
Nate


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

If the water temperature is more than adequate, why not turn down the thermostat and save some gas?


----------



## hoosiershooter (Feb 21, 2010)

happiestcamper said:


> If the water temperature is more than adequate, why not turn down the thermostat and save some gas?


I have turned it down all the way and it's still extremely hot, brand new heater this season too. :shrug:


----------



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

I just let mine run and after about 35min it shut it's self off, we are going camping Sunday thru Wednesday so we will give it a test then. As far as the therostat, ours doesn't have one that I can set on it-unless I am not seeing something? I have the books for everything that has to do with the camper and the book for the W.H. doesn't have anything about a remote or adjustable thermostat, I have looked on the web unsuccessfully to see if it is possible that it is something I can add, do you guy's or gal's know?? I would assume that it depends on if the curcit board will recognize it, I e-mailed Atwood but have not heard back and probably won't. Thanks again for your help, I have been on other sites but none as friendly as this one! 
Nate


----------

